# [Inkscape] Kontur unregelemäßig handgezeichnet machen



## Gast170816 (15. Mai 2013)

So, jetzt ne ne Kontur-Frage:

Wie kann man eine normale glatte Kontur etwas uneben machen, wie handgezeichnet.

Ich habe schon was probiert "Erweiterungen > Fraktalisieren", aber das ist nicht so ganz cool, das wird zu noch zu wellig und man kann nur bis zu nem bestimmten Punkt Glättung einstellen, mehr geht dann nicht.

Gibt's für dieses Ziel noch ne andere Vorgehensweise? Im Menü "Füllung und Kontur" kann man ja leider außer verschiedene Konturmuster nix in die Richtung einstellen.


----------



## Gast170816 (27. Mai 2013)

Nochmal ich... 

Anders gefragt: Kann man diesen wackeligen handgezeichneten Effekt, den es bei dem Tool "Kalligrafisch Zeichnen" gibt auch irgend beim "Bezier-Kurven"/Pfad-Tool einstellen?

Oder alternativ: Kann man bei "Kalligrafisch Zeichnen" auch ganz gerade Striche machen? So geht nämlich erstmal nur bloßes Freihand zeichnen.


----------

